# Don't even know Crap



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

An atheist was seated next to a dusty old cowboy on an airplane and he turned to him and said, “Do you want to talk? Flights go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger.”

The old cowboy, who had just started to read his book, replied to the total stranger, “What would you want to talk about?”

“Oh, I don’t know,” said the atheist. “How about why there is no God, or no Heaven or Hell, or no life after death?” as he smiled smugly.

“Okay,” he said. “Those could be interesting topics but let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat the same stuff – grass. Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, but a horse produces clumps. Why do you suppose that is?”

The atheist, visibly surprised by the old cowboy's intelligence, thinks about it and says, “Hmmm, I have no idea.”

To which the cowboy replies, “Do you really feel qualified to discuss God, Heaven and Hell, or life after death, when you don’t know crap?”...........


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I see and hear a lot of folks that "don't know crap"


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's quite a belt buckle !!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Is that Jerry Jones brother ..or what!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Best thing I have read all day.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This meme irks me. This is comparing apples, oranges, and aliens. A horse isn't even a ruminant like the other two. They have a modified monogastric digestive system which means they have an enlarged cecum that helps them digest roughage. They don't undergo the ruminating process like the cow and the deer. While it's true that deer eat grass at times, they are primarily a browser, not a grazer. Deer and cows could both inhabit the same area and have a profoundly different diet. It makes perfect sense that the poo of all these critters would look different. My turds don't even look the same from one turd to the next. Who the hell made this meme? Cowboy my a$$!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow........ mushrooms ??
I thought that was the other thread ??


----------

